# MTB - Saturday 05-07-11



## o3jeff (May 6, 2011)

Looking to get out for a ride, open for suggestions on place and time.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2011)

I was going to try to get out tomorrow since Sunday is out for me.  I don't think that's going to work for me though...  Looks like it might be a little rainy anyway.  I'm going to get out tonight after work instead.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I was going to try to get out tomorrow since Sunday is out for me.  I don't think that's going to work for me though...  Looks like it might be a little rainy anyway.  I'm going to get out tonight after work instead.



Would go out tonight you but did the res last night and my legs are a little sore, guess I'm not ready to daily rides yet!

And I bumped into that guy again last night that we rode with briefly Sunday, I guess he talked with Mark for a while and then Rueler and either crash or atv came by and showed him around some more.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2011)

Cool, I felt kinda bad for leaving him behind, glad it worked out.


----------



## WoodCore (May 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Would go out tonight you but did the res last night and my legs are a little sore, guess I'm not ready to daily rides yet!



Come on.......suck it up! 

My legs are a little sore after riding last night too, best thing you can do is ride more! It's going to be a slower paced ride tonight and the weather is going to be super nice, come on out and join us. 

Anyway definitely headed out for a ride on Saturday (weather permitting), might hit the rez or maybe something down south. Not sure time/place yet but I'll post up.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Come on.......suck it up!
> 
> My legs are a little sore after riding last night too, best thing you can do is ride more! It's going to be a slower paced ride tonight and the weather is going to be super nice, come on out and join us.
> 
> Anyway definitely headed out for a ride on Saturday (weather permitting), might hit the rez or maybe something down south. Not sure time/place yet but I'll post up.



Where and when are you riding tonight? I can probably make it since I have a doctor appt at 3 in town.

Also keep me posted on tomorrow. Res had a lot of wet spots we walked, especially after the dyke.


----------



## WoodCore (May 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Where and when are you riding tonight? I can probably make it since I have a doctor appt at 3 in town.
> 
> Also keep me posted on tomorrow. Res had a lot of wet spots we walked, especially after the dyke.




Riding at Nass and starting around 5:30pm. Parking is TBD, will let you know later. I'll keep you posted about Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2011)

Back on the topic of a Saturday ride, don't forget that the memorial ride for Paul's buddy Scott is tomorrow:

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=205228502837144


----------



## WoodCore (May 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Where and when are you riding tonight? I can probably make it since I have a doctor appt at 3 in town.





Riding the Soccer Fields tonight, meet at 5:30


----------



## MR. evil (May 6, 2011)

There is also a guided NEMBA ride at Batchelor street / Earles trails at 9:00am on Sat. The ride is being led by Red. Jamie and inare thinking about hitting it. $hit load of climbing :-(


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Riding the Soccer Fields tonight, meet at 5:30



I'll see you there.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> There is also a guided NEMBA ride at Batchelor street / Earles trails at 9:00am on Sat. The ride is being led by Red. Jamie and inare thinking about hitting it. $hit load of climbing :-(



Let me know next time there's a ride there, I should be ready for a lot of climbing then.


----------



## MR. evil (May 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know next time there's a ride there, I should be ready for a lot of climbing then.



Red leads a ride there every Sat morning at 9:00am. This week he is heading over to the Earls side for some serious climbing right off the bat followed by a monster DH. The DH almost makes the climb worth it.

I installed the 28t ring last night, should help allot with the climbing.


----------

